# Traveling Artist



## marriedtravelingartist (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello there. My wife and I are full-time traveling artists. We live in a large travel trailer full time and work across the US each year. We work roughly 8 months and have about 4 months of "downtime" each year we use to travel abroad and visit other countries. My wife's passion is travel. My passion is art. Although we are both artists I draw and make art constantly and pursue a legacy as an artist while my wife is very content traveling to as many countries as she possibly could. To make this work I have learned digital painting and take my Wacom drawing tablet with us everywhere we go along with sketchbooks and try to be as productive as possible while traveling.

We have our issues but are generally very good together. There is a lot of love and mutual respect. We have a baby boy we both adore and he's also a fantastic travel companion, although it's slowed us down a bit, trust me, it's more my pace, and slowing down my wife is a big plus for me! She's the type to want to see everything in a country in one trip. New hotel every night. That kinda thing.

So i'm here to get some help on some issues I don't know if i'm right or wrong for feeling certain ways on.
I have a background in psychology and am pretty well read regarding relationships, communication, etc. Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

A warm welcome to TAM. We look forward to hearing what we can help you with.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

Man, it sounds like you're liv'n the dream, off the grid and liv'n free! no rat race or clock to keep looking at.
must be nice.
my dad once dreamed of living on a boat, but my mom put the kibosh on that pretty fast.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Baby boy is likely to exact some changes as he grows, although his learning will be broad and hands on compared to others.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like a wonderful life!

Please tell us more?


----------

